# Anyone from Plymouth going to Waxstock 2017



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just wonder if anyone wanted to meet and travel up in convoy from the sunny (today ) southwest ? :wave:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in Plymouth tomorrow and going to Waxstock but that doesn't help much lol.


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Simz ...hopefully the sun will still be shinning


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

age 555 said:


> Thanks Simz ...hopefully the sun will still be shinning


Hope so i'm into Plympton then Truro and Penzance:thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

We are in Paignton but going up on Saturday mate.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Simz said:


> Hope so i'm into Plympton then Truro and Penzance:thumb:


Haha, I live in Plympton, what brings you here? I'm not going to Waxtock though:thumb::wave:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

realist said:


> Haha, I live in Plympton, what brings you here? I'm not going to Waxtock though:thumb::wave:


Lorry driver delivering plastics (windows soffits etc) nothing exciting mate, that was a terrible accident with the van and young lads recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Oh yes, very sad, 3 young men gone, the conditions were atrocious on that day though. There are loads of accidents on the 3 mile stretch coming into Plymouth, usually on the other side, don't know why:thumb:


----------

